# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Lyrics Game

## Perianne

I like musical trivia.  I thought it might be fun to post a snippet of a lyric to a famous song, then see if anyone can tell which song it is.  

Rules:

1.  Give the genre and general time frame
2.  NO using Google or similar search engine.  You either know it or you don't.


Early 70's rock classic:

_We all came out to Montreux, on the Lake Geneva shoreline_

----------

OceanloverOH (12-20-2013)

----------


## usfan

..too easy.  smoke on the water, deep purple.  memory only.


Now this:

'oh to be torn twixt love & duty, 
supposing i lose my fair haired beauty, 
Look at that big hand move along,
nearing high noon.

edit.. oops!  movie theme, post ww2

----------


## Perianne

> ..too easy.  smoke on the water, deep purple.  memory only.
> 
> 
> Now this:
> 
> 'oh to be torn twixt love & duty, 
> supposing i lose my fair haired beauty, 
> Look at that big hand move along,
> nearing high noon.
> ...


I have no idea.  lol

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I like musical trivia.  I thought it might be fun to post a snippet of a lyric to a famous song, then see if anyone can tell which song it is.  
> 
> Rules:
> 
> 1.  Give the genre and general time frame
> 2.  NO using Google or similar search engine.  You either know it or you don't.
> 
> 
> Early 70's rock classic:
> ...


To make records in a mobile...we didn't have much time.

Frank Zappa and the Mothers were at the best place around; 


but some stupid with a flare gun, burned the place to the ground...

[the above was supplied completely from memory and immediately...one of my all-time favourite bands, and one of the best EVER. I bought 'Machine Head' when I was 15 and never looked back...]

----------

Perianne (12-20-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Genre: 'Roots Rock', 70s:


The screen door slams, Mary's dress waves;
Like a vision she dances across the porch as the radio plays
Roy Orbison singing for the lonely,
Hey that's me and I want you only,
Don't turn me home again I just can't face myself alone again....

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Genre: Proto-punk, early 70s:

I'm a street-walking cheetah with a heart full of napalm;
I'm a runaway son of the nuclear A-Bomb;
I am a world's forgotten boy,
The one who searches and destroys...
Honey gotta help me please
Somebody's gotta save my soul, 
Baby detonate for me!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Genre: Glam Rock, early '70s:

Please clean your plate, dear, The lord above can see ya
Don't you know people are starving in Korea?
Alcohol and razorblades and poison and needles
Kindergarten people, they used 'em they need 'em

----------


## OceanloverOH

Aw, come on,   @Ghost; some of the lyrics you posted are for really obscure songs!

Here are some 60s rock classics (I am definitely a 60s kinda girl....):

1.  To divide the cockeyed world in two.
Throw your pride to one side, it's the least you can do.
Beatniks and politics, nothing is new,
A yardstick for lunatics, one point of view. 
Who cares what games we choose?
Little to win, but nothing to lose.

2.  The sound of your footsteps,
Tellin' me that you're near,
Your soft gentle motion babe,
Brings out a need in me that no one can hear.

3.  They say that all good things must end some day,
Autumn leaves must fall.
But don't you know that it hurts me so,
To say goodbye to you.
Wish you didn't have to go,
No, no, no, no.

4.  There is always someone, for each of us they say
And you'll be my someone, forever and a day
I would search the whole world over, until my life is through

5.  Baby, baby I'm aware of where you go,
Each time you leave my door.
I watch you walk down the street,
Knowing your other love you'll meet.
But this time before you run to her,
Leaving me alone and hurt,
Think it over.
Think it over.

6.  At first, I thought it was infatuation,
But oooo, it's lasted so long.
Now I find myself wanting
To marry you and take you home.

And just for the heck of it, a rock classic from the 80s:

7.  Just a small-town girl,
Livin' in a lonely world,
She took the midnight train goin' anywhere.
Just a city boy,
Born and raised in south Detroit,
He took the midnight train goin' anywhere.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Genre: 'Roots Rock', 70s:
> 
> 
> The screen door slams, Mary's dress waves;
> Like a vision she dances across the porch as the radio plays
> Roy Orbison singing for the lonely,
> Hey that's me and I want you only,
> Don't turn me home again I just can't face myself alone again....


Hint: Chris Christie would know this by heart....

----------


## OceanloverOH

> ..too easy.  smoke on the water, deep purple.  memory only.
> 
> 
> Now this:
> 
> 'oh to be torn twixt love & duty, 
> supposing i lose my fair haired beauty, 
> Look at that big hand move along,
> nearing high noon.
> ...


_High Noon_, Frankie Laine

----------

usfan (12-20-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

OK, then, here's an easy one:

Genre: Early Metal; Early 70s

Finished with my woman 'cause she couldn't help me with my mind
People think I'm insane because I am frowning all the time
All day long I think of things but nothing seems to satisfy
Think I'll lose my mind if I don't find something to pacify
Can you help me occupy my brain?

----------


## Perianne

> Aw, come on,   @Ghost; some of the lyrics you posted are for really obscure songs!
> 
> Here are some 60s rock classics (I am definitely a 60s kinda girl....):
> 
> 1.  To divide the cockeyed world in two.
> Throw your pride to one side, it's the least you can do.
> Beatniks and politics, nothing is new,
> A yardstick for lunatics, one point of view. 
> Who cares what games we choose?
> ...


I had to look up all but the last one.  They were hard unless you were a "60's" person.  But thanks.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I had to look up all but the last one.  They were hard unless you were a "60's" person.  But thanks.


Difficult for you and me to play this game, being from different eras.  But fun anyway!

----------


## Perianne

> Difficult for you and me to play this game, being from different eras.  But fun anyway!


Yeah, I didn't think about that when I started the thread.  Ghost, for example... what is popular in his world is very different from mine.  And even the ones you posted, I know the songs but would have never remembered the lyrics.

Maybe if you can't recognize the song from just one line or two, it is too individualized?  And maybe it has to be top ten?  Try this one from what I consider the greatest song of the 90's pop scene:

_I've been a bad, bad girl_

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Yeah, I didn't listen to much top forty....

----------

Perianne (12-20-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> Yeah, I didn't listen to much top forty....


I don't either, lol.  Music sucks today.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I don't either, lol.  Music sucks today.


See, I would disagree there...

Sure, the stuff on endless rotation on the radio stations--Lady GaGa, Rihanna, Jay-z, Kanye West, etc etc etc--is all crap, but for the most part it always has been, so that's nothing new ['Muscrat Love' anyone?!].

Start digging deeper, as I tend to do, probe the obscurer, more underground places, and there's some amazing music being made, as much as there ever has been.

I still think the '90s marked the high-water mark of rock and roll, but the opening years of the 21st century ain't half bad at ALL.

----------


## usfan

> _High Noon_, Frankie Laine


bingo!  That was pretty obscure, i must admit, though i put the title in the lyrics!   :Smile: 

Now one of the earlier listings was 'incense & peppermint'..

Here's another one that's good for a political forum:

"I'll get all my papers and smile at the sky. For I know that the hypnotized never lie."

----------


## OceanloverOH

> bingo!  That was pretty obscure, i must admit, though i put the title in the lyrics!  
> 
> Now one of the earlier listings was 'incense & peppermint'..
> 
> Here's another one that's good for a political forum:
> 
> "I'll get all my papers and smile at the sky. For I know that the hypnotized never lie."


Yeah, but who else knew High Noon was recorded by Frankie Laine????  LOLOLOLOL.  Very good on "Incense and Peppermints".  Bonus points if you can come up with the name of the band without looking it up..........

----------


## usfan

> Yeah, but who else knew High Noon was recorded by Frankie Laine????  LOLOLOLOL.  Very good on "Incense and Peppermints".  Bonus points if you can come up with the name of the band without looking it up..........


No bonus for me.. it was on the tip of my tongue, but then vanished.. i'll remember in the middle of the night..   :Wink: 


The earlier hint was for a 'The Who' song.. too good lyrics to let them sit unnoticed..

We'll be fighting in the streets
With our children at our feet
And the morals that they worship will be gone
And the men who spurred us on
Sit in judgement of all wrong
They decide and the shotgun sings the song

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again

The change, it had to come
We knew it all along
We were liberated from the fold, that's all
And the world looks just the same
And history ain't changed
'Cause the banners, they are flown in the next war

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
No, no!

I'll move myself and my family aside
If we happen to be left half alive
I'll get all my papers and smile at the sky
Though I know that the hypnotized never lie
Do ya?

There's nothing in the streets
Looks any different to me
And the slogans are replaced, by-the-bye
And the parting on the left
Are now parting on the right
And the beards have all grown longer overnight

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again
No, no!

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Meet the new boss
Same as the old boss


Now i did look those lyrics up.. but i'm trying to keep the spirit of the OP, & do the rest from memory, even my lyric snippets.  OL gets the most for getting the artist for high noon.. i didn't know that one from memory.

----------


## OceanloverOH

GREAT Who song!  OK, hint for Incense and Peppermints......strawberry

----------


## OceanloverOH

@fyrenza, you're near my age.....can you guess (no looking it up) any of the 60s songs I posted from the lyrics?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Oh shit! Now I remember!!!

Strawberry Alarm Clock!

Standard hippie psychedelic tune!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Here's another great 60s tune from one of its greatest artists:

Look at the sky turn a hellfire red!
Somebody's house is burnin', down, down, down, down....

----------


## shaarona

There's a house on the hill and its constantly filled with a number of passing acquaintances.

----------


## fyrenza

> @fyrenza, you're near my age.....can you guess (no looking it up) any of the 60s songs I posted from the lyrics?


Awww!!!  My bad...

I haven't been keeping up with this thread,
then read it BACKWARDS, to find your post,
and saw some of the answers,

but YES, I did recognize most of them!

THIS :

Well no one told me about her, 
what could I do
Well no one told me about her, 
though they all knew
But it's too late to say you're sorry
How would I know, 
why should I care

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Awww!!!  My bad...
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with this thread,
> then read it BACKWARDS, to find your post,
> and saw some of the answers,
> 
> but YES, I did recognize most of them!
> 
> THIS :
> ...


I KNOW, I KNOW!  *waving hand wildly*

_She's Not There_, The Zombies

Go ahead, challenge me to a 60s music duel, girlfriend.......I am the 60s music queen......you will lose!

----------


## OceanloverOH

> oh shit! Now i remember!!!
> 
> Strawberry alarm clock!
> 
> Standard hippie psychedelic tune!


 YAY,  @Ghost!

----------


## OceanloverOH

Here's a couple:

Stopped in to a church
I passed along the way.
Well, I got down on my knees
And I pretend to pray.
You know the preacher likes the cold.
He knows I'm gonna stay.

Hello, darkness, my old friend
I've come to talk with you again.
Because a vision softly creeping
Left its seeds while I was sleeping.
And the vision that was planted in my brain
Still remains.

----------


## fyrenza

You WOULD win!  I'm horrible at lyrics ~
if I can't really understand what the singer is saying?
I just make up my own!  rofl

I'm MUCH better at Name That Tune type stuff!

Let's see ...

Oh . . . mmm
I know a place
Ain't nobody cryin'
Ain't nobody worried
Ain't no smilin' faces
Mmm, no no
Lyin' to the races
Help me, come on, come on
Somebody, help me now

----------


## fyrenza

> Here's a couple:
> 
> Stopped in to a church
> I passed along the way.
> Well, I got down on my knees
> And I pretend to pray.
> You know the preacher likes the cold.
> He knows I'm gonna stay.
> 
> ...


California Dreaming, the Mama's & the Papa's

----------


## fyrenza

This :

I know now that you're not a plaything
Not a toy
or a puppet on a sting

----------


## Perianne

> Here's a couple:
> 
> Stopped in to a church
> I passed along the way.
> Well, I got down on my knees
> And I pretend to pray.
> You know the preacher likes the cold.
> He knows I'm gonna stay.
> 
> ...


My second favorite song, 
_California Dreamin'_

and

_Sounds of Silence_

----------

fyrenza (12-20-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

Very good, Miss Perri!

----------


## OceanloverOH

> This :
> 
> I know now that you're not a plaything
> Not a toy
> or a puppet on a sting


Ha!  You tried to get me, but I know this one!  _Cry Like A Baby_, Box Tops

----------

fyrenza (12-20-2013)

----------


## fyrenza

You SOOO good!!!

----------

OceanloverOH (12-20-2013)

----------


## usfan

1. If you see me comin' better step aside,
a lotta men didn't & a lotta men died..
one fist of iron, the other of steel,
if the right one don't getcha then the left one will.


2. what's your name?
who's your daddy?
is he rich like me?

This is a tough game, if you have to remember the lyrics before posting them, which is only fair.. ok, i'll try a couple more.  I had some of the earlier ones, & i got strawberry alarm clock after the hint from OL.


3. i've made up my mind.
I'm tired of wasting all my precious time.
You've got to be all mine.


here's one that might be tough...

4. The brakemen have to tip their hats,
and the railroad bulls are blind.
there's a lake of stew
and a whiskey too,
you can paddle all around it in a big canoe,


5. I can't help about the shape i'm in,
i can't sing, i ain't pretty, & my legs are thin.
But don't ask me what i think of you,
I might not give the answer that you want me to.

----------

OceanloverOH (12-20-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> 1. If you see me comin' better step aside,
> a lotta men didn't & a lotta men died..
> one fist of iron, the other of steel,
> if the right one don't getcha then the left one will.
> 
> 
> 2. what's your name?
> who's your daddy?
> is he rich like me?
> ...


Coupla toughies here....let me see:

1.  _Sixteen Tons_, Tennessee Ernie Ford

2.  _Time of the Season_, the Zombies

3.  _Foxy Lady_, Jimi Hendrix Experience (I wore that album out in high school, LOL)

Crap, I don't know either 4 or 5  :Dontknow: ............tell!

----------


## OceanloverOH

If I'm laden at all,
I'm laden with sadness,
That everyone's heart
Isn't filled with the gladness
Of love for one another.

It's a long, long road
From which there is no return.
While we're on the way to there,
Why not share?

And the load
Doesn't weigh me down at all.

----------


## Perianne

> Coupla toughies here....let me see:
> 
> 1. _Sixteen Tons_, Tennessee Ernie Ford
> 
> 2. _Time of the Season_, the Zombies
> 
> 3. _Foxy Lady_, Jimi Hendrix Experience (I wore that album out in high school, LOL)
> 
> Crap, I don't know either 4 or 5 ............tell!


I knew 2 and 3, but not the others.

----------


## usfan

4 is big rock candy  mountain, made famous by burl ives, but written by a hobo in the 20's.

5 is Oh Well, by peter green, when he was with fleetwood mac.

These are in my repertoire of songs that i play.. i like interesting, obscure music, too.   :Big Grin: 

Yours is 'he ain't heavy, he's my brother', but i can't recall the artist..

----------


## Perianne

_Like a fool, I fell in love with you_

----------


## OceanloverOH

> _Like a fool, I fell in love with you_


uuuuhhhhh....sounds familiar, can you give me just a little more?

----------


## Perianne

> uuuuhhhhh....sounds familiar, can you give me just a little more?


_Like a fool, I fell in love with you,
Turned my whole world upside down._

----------


## OceanloverOH

_Goodbye Cruel World_, James Darren?  Not sure, though.....dang, I think you got me, @Perianne!

----------


## fyrenza

# 5 = Fleetwood Mac, "Oh, well"

Don't know #4, either.

----------


## fyrenza

"What is there, I soon will be shown.
Come walk with me through the unknown."

----------


## fyrenza

AND :

"Walk softly through the desert sands ~
careful where you tread!

Under foot are the visions lost,
sleeping like they're dead."

----------


## Perianne

> _Goodbye Cruel World_, James Darren? Not sure, though.....dang, I think you got me, @Perianne!


_Like a fool, I fell in love with you,
Turned my whole world upside down._ 

_Layla, you've got me on my knees._

----------


## fyrenza

YOU did what I almost did!

BLABBED the title in the lyrics!  rofl!

Are you drunk or something?

----------


## fyrenza

Clapton ~ "Layla"

----------


## catfish

> 4 is big rock candy  mountain, made famous by burl ives, but written by a hobo in the 20's.
> 
> 5 is Oh Well, by peter green, when he was with fleetwood mac.
> 
> These are in my repertoire of songs that i play.. i like interesting, obscure music, too.  
> 
> Yours is 'he ain't heavy, he's my brother', but i can't recall the artist..


Speaking of obscure music.Have you ever heard of the Squirrel Nut Zippers?They are a kind of a jazz,swing,rock fusion band.The closest thing that I could compare them to is Brian Setzer and The Stray Cats.Not my cup of tea but my sons age group (early thirties now) had a cult following back in the late 90's.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> _Like a fool, I fell in love with you,
> Turned my whole world upside down._ 
> 
> _Layla, you've got me on my knees._


AAAAARGH, you *did* get me! *grabs throat and chokes*  Excellent!

----------


## OceanloverOH

I posted these earlier, but nobody gave them a guess.  Anybody?  @fyrenza, come on, girl, wake up....I know you can get at least a couple of them!

1. The sound of your footsteps,
Tellin' me that you're near,
Your soft gentle motion babe,
Brings out a need in me that no one can hear.

2. They say that all good things must end some day,
Autumn leaves must fall.
But don't you know that it hurts me so,
To say goodbye to you.
Wish you didn't have to go,
No, no, no, no.

3. There is always someone, for each of us they say
And you'll be my someone, forever and a day
I would search the whole world over, until my life is through

4. Baby, baby I'm aware of where you go,
Each time you leave my door.
I watch you walk down the street,
Knowing your other love you'll meet.
But this time before you run to her,
Leaving me alone and hurt,
Think it over.
Think it over.

5. At first, I thought it was infatuation,
But oooo, it's lasted so long.
Now I find myself wanting
To marry you and take you home.

And just for the heck of it, a rock classic from the 80s:

6. Just a small-town girl,
Livin' in a lonely world,
She took the midnight train goin' anywhere.
Just a city boy,
Born and raised in south Detroit,
He took the midnight train goin' anywhere.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Number 6 sounds like a John Cougar Mellencamp song, but I can't put a name on it.

----------


## usfan

> Speaking of obscure music.Have you ever heard of the Squirrel Nut Zippers?They are a kind of a jazz,swing,rock fusion band.The closest thing that I could compare them to is Brian Setzer and The Stray Cats.Not my cup of tea but my sons age group (early thirties now) had a cult following back in the late 90's.


I think i recall them.. & i like brian setzer, too.  My brother did some work for him over the years, in music video biz.  'stray cat strut' was one of our regulars, when younger son & i had gigs.

----------


## usfan

> AAAAARGH, you *did* get me! *grabs throat and chokes*  Excellent!


..and with 'layla'???  Clapton?  How could you miss that one?   :Laughing7: 

I'm still stumped with your list.. i'll read them more slowly & see if any ring a bell.

----------


## usfan

1. Remember when you ran away
& i got on my knees,
& asked you not to leave because i go berserk?

2. I hit him hard right between the eyes,
he went down but to my surprise,
came up with a knife & cut off a piece of my ear.

3.  well open up your mind & see like me
open up your plans & damn, you're free,
Look into your heart & you'll find love, love, love.
Listen to the music of the moment maybe sing with me,
A la peaceful melody,

4. well you can tell by the way i use my walk
i'm a woman's man, no time to talk.
music loud & women warm,
I've been kicked around since i was born.

5. Some may come, & some may go..
you will surely pass.
When the One who left us here,
returns for us at last,
We are but a moment's sunlight,
Fading in the grass.


Some of these should be easy, but some might strain some brain cells..    :Laughing7:

----------


## Perianne

> 1. Remember when you ran away
> & i got on my knees,
> & asked you not to leave because i go berserk?
> 
> 2. I hit him hard right between the eyes,
> he went down but to my surprise,
> came up with a knife & cut off a piece of my ear.
> 
> 3.  well open up your mind & see like me
> ...


2.  A Boy Named Sue

4.  Stayin' Alive

I looked up the others and would have NEVER guessed those.

----------


## usfan

> I posted these earlier, but nobody gave them a guess.  Anybody?  @fyrenza, come on, girl, wake up....I know you can get at least a couple of them!
> 
> 1. The sound of your footsteps,
> Tellin' me that you're near,
> Your soft gentle motion babe,
> Brings out a need in me that no one can hear.
> 
> 2. They say that all good things must end some day,
> Autumn leaves must fall.
> ...


i think #4 is diana ross, stop in the name of love, & a couple of the others stir some deep recognition, but no mental data to confirm anything.   :Big Grin: 


edit:  BTW, i'm impressed that no one is cheating!  Such honest posters we have here!   :Headbang:

----------


## Perianne

> Maybe if you can't recognize the song from just one line or two, it is too individualized?  And maybe it has to be top ten?


This song (60's rock) was never released as a single, yet nearly everyone has heard it and probably will recognize these lyrics:

_Rape, murder!
It's just a shot away_

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> this song (60's rock) was never released as a single, yet nearly everyone has heard it and probably will recognize these lyrics:
> 
> _rape, murder!
> It's just a shot away_


*one of my all-time favourite songs!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gimme shelter!!!!!!!*

----------

Perianne (12-21-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Well it's all right now, in fact it's a gas...

----------


## usfan

> Well it's all right now, in fact it's a gas...


I had the tune & lyrics of gimme shelter, but lost the name in a mental search engine breakdown..   :Big Grin: 

This one, too.. i have the tune, but the rest of the lyrics & title elude me.

I'll add another easy one to my list, since peri was so quick to find 2 of them.

6. if there's a bustle in your hedgerow,
don't be alarmed now.
It's just a spring clean for the may queen.

----------


## Perianne

> Well it's all right now, in fact it's a gas...


Jumpin' Jack Flash

----------

usfan (12-21-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> 6. if there's a bustle in your hedgerow,
> don't be alarmed now.
> It's just a spring clean for the may queen.


I looked it up.  I never would have gotten that one, thought maybe I should have.  Good one, usfan.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I had the tune & lyrics of gimme shelter, but lost the name in a mental search engine breakdown..  
> 
> This one, too.. i have the tune, but the rest of the lyrics & title elude me.
> 
> I'll add another easy one to my list, since peri was so quick to find 2 of them.
> 
> 6. if there's a bustle in your hedgerow,
> don't be alarmed now.
> It's just a spring clean for the may queen.


I know this one!  Led Zeppelin, Stairway to Heaven *curtsy*

----------

usfan (12-21-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> 1. Remember when you ran away
> & i got on my knees,
> & asked you not to leave because i go berserk?
> 
> 2. I hit him hard right between the eyes,
> he went down but to my surprise,
> came up with a knife & cut off a piece of my ear.
> 
> 3.  well open up your mind & see like me
> ...


I knew the same ones Peri knew....plus #5 is Get Together by the Youngbloods.  I'm drawing a blank on the others.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> i think #4 is diana ross, stop in the name of love, & a couple of the others stir some deep recognition, but no mental data to confirm anything.  
> 
> 
> edit:  BTW, i'm impressed that no one is cheating!  Such honest posters we have here!


Yes, I'll take that answer (I'm easier than Alex Trebeq)....#4 is the Supremes.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> ..and with 'layla'???  Clapton?  How could you miss that one?  
> 
> I'm still stumped with your list.. i'll read them more slowly & see if any ring a bell.


I know....how could ANYBODY be stumped with Layla!  *red faced*

Let me give you some (rather obscure) hints on my list.  Then YOU get the red face!

1.  1st hit for an L.A. based band in the 60s; first word is a time of day.
2.  60s British duo.
3.  Aussie folk group, featuring a stand-up bass.
4.  You got #4.
5.  Legendary 60s black singer who was shot dead in a motel room.
6.  Not JCM.  80s band who also did Faithfully.

----------


## OceanloverOH

Here's a good one....written by Bob Dylan and a hit for an L.A. based band in the 60s.........

Go away from my window
Leave at your own chosen speed
I'm not the one you want, babe
I'm not the one you need

You say you're lookin' for someone
Who's never weak but always strong
To protect you and defend you
Whether you are right or wrong

Someone to open each and every door

----------


## usfan

> 1. Remember when you ran away
> & i got on my knees,
> & asked you not to leave because i go berserk?
> 
> 2. I hit him hard right between the eyes,
> he went down but to my surprise,
> came up with a knife & cut off a piece of my ear.
> 
> 3.  well open up your mind & see like me
> ...


1. is 'they're coming to take me away (ha, ha!)'  I don't remember the artist.. some one hit wonder.

3 is 'I'm Yours' by Jason Mraz.. a fairly new tune!  It plays all over in shopping malls & pop radio.  Everybody got the rest..   :Thumbsup20: 




> Here's a good one....written by Bob Dylan and a hit for an L.A. based band in the 60s.........
> 
> Go away from my window
> Leave at your own chosen speed
> I'm not the one you want, babe
> I'm not the one you need
> 
> You say you're lookin' for someone
> Who's never weak but always strong
> ...


I'm thinking david crosby and..?... they also did mr tamborine man, i think.  'it ain't me, babe.'
But even with the hints, i'm drawing a blank on the rest of OL's list... is surrender an option?   :Biglaugh:

----------


## OceanloverOH

> 1. is 'they're coming to take me away (ha, ha!)'  I don't remember the artist.. some one hit wonder.
> 
> 3 is 'I'm Yours' by Jason Mraz.. a fairly new tune!  It plays all over in shopping malls & pop radio.  Everybody got the rest..  
> 
> I'm thinking david crosby and..?... they also did mr tamborine man, i think.  'it ain't me, babe.'
> But even with the hints, i'm drawing a blank on the rest of OL's list... is surrender an option?


VERY good, @usfan, It Ain't Me Babe was a toughie!  It was a huge hit for the Turtles in the 60s, and even a minor hit for Johnny Cash in the 60s.

As for the rest, yeah, you can plead "Uncle". LOLOLOLOL  But I bet if you looked them up and listened to them on youtube, you'd recognize most if not all.

1. _Midnight Confessions_, The Grass Roots
2. _Summer Song_, Chad and Jeremy
3. _I'll Never Find Another You_, Seekers
5. _You Send Me_, Sam Cooke
6. _Don't Stop Believin'_, Journey

----------


## usfan

1. I'm just a soul whose intentions are good,
dear lord, please don't let me be misunderstood.

2. My mother was a tailor,
sewed my new blue jeans,
my father was a gamblin' man,
down in new orleans.

3. out through the back door of rosa's i ran,
out where the horses were tied.
I caught a good one he looked like he could run,
up on his back & away i did ride.

4. Don't turn your back on me baby,
start messing around with your tricks.
Don't turn your back on me baby,
i just might pick up my magic sticks.

5. God damn, well i declare!
Have you seen the like?
Their walls are built of cannon balls,
their motto is 'don't tread on me'.

6. Their faces gaunt, their eyes were blurred, their shirts all soaked with sweat.
They're riding hard to catch that herd, but they ain't caught 'em yet.

Some easy ones, here, & a few tougher ones.. these are still some of my repertoire that i used to play in gigs.. which explains why i can still remember most of the lyrics!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Calypso Jones

2.  House of the Rising Sun

3.  El Paso  

6.  Ghost Riders in the sky

----------

usfan (12-21-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

#1:  I thought it was called Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood...?  Anyway, it's the Animals

#4:  _Black Magic Woman_, Santana

#5:  No clue!

Here's a few:

1.  The time to hesitate is through
No time to wallow in the mire
Try now we can only lose
And our love become a funeral pyre

2.  It's gettin' near dawn,
When lights close their tired eyes.
I'll soon be with you my love,
To give you my dawn surprise.
I'll be with you darling soon,
I'll be with you when the stars start falling.
I've been waiting so long
To be where I'm going

3.  If that's the way it must be, ok
I guess I'll go on home, it's late
Therell be tomorrow night
But wait, what do I see?
Is she walking back to me?
Yeah, she's walking back to me

4.  And the easiest of all....EVERYBODY gets this one!

Mister city policeman sitting
Pretty little policemen in a row.
See how they fly like Lucy in the Sky, see how they run.
I'm crying, I'm crying.
I'm crying, I'm crying.
Yellow matter custard, dripping from a dead dog's eye.
Crabalocker fishwife, pornographic priestess,
Boy, you been a naughty girl you let your knickers down.
I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> 2.  House of the Rising Sun
> 
> 3.  El Paso  
> 
> 6.  Ghost Riders in the sky


Welcome, CJ, you look like a good player!

----------


## Calypso Jones

Wehl...I just know the tunes I like.  What now?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

This should be FAIRLY easy...early '70s, glam rock:

Well we got no choice
All the girls and boys
Makin' all that noise
'Cause they found new toys

----------


## usfan

> #1:  I thought it was called Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood...?  Anyway, it's the Animals
> 
> #4:  _Black Magic Woman_, Santana
> 
> #5:  No clue!
> 
> Here's a few:
> 
> 1.  The time to hesitate is through
> ...


5 on mine is grateful dead, 'uncle john's band'.

Yours are too easy.. 
1. light my fire, jose feliciano/doors
2. clapton, sunshine of your love
3.  orbison, pretty woman
4. I am the walrus, beatles... koo koo, kichoo   :Big Grin: 




> This should be FAIRLY easy...early '70s, glam rock:
> 
> Well we got no choice
> All the girls and boys
> Makin' all that noise
> 'Cause they found new toys



Alice cooper, school's out.. an icon in phoenix, az.

----------


## Perianne

> 1. I'm just a soul whose intentions are good,
> dear lord, please don't let me be misunderstood.
> 
> 2. My mother was a tailor,
> sewed my new blue jeans,
> my father was a gamblin' man,
> down in new orleans.
> 
> 3. out through the back door of rosa's i ran,
> ...





> 2.  House of the Rising Sun
> 
> 3.  El Paso  
> 
> 6.  Ghost Riders in the sky


4.  Santana - Black Magic Woman

Edited:  Someone beat me to it.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Ghost Riders in the Sky reminded me of something very funny and VERY odd I heard earlier this year:

A Finnish Black Metal Band called 'Impaled Nazerene' did a cover of this cowboy classic:

----------


## usfan

> 4.  Santana - Black Magic Woman
> 
> Edited:  Someone beat me to it.


another tidbit.. that song was written by peter green of the original fleetwood mac, so there is a tie in with 'oh well' listed earlier.  He eventually split off from mick fleetwood, & ruined his life in substance abuse.   :Frown:    But the santana version is better known, & probably a better version.  That was the one i did the cover on, anyway.  The son played lead very well.. carlos santana style.  it was always a crowd favorite.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Hey guys...Vaughn Monroe did it like no one else...that voice.  However, Burl Ives was the first to do it and the Blues Brothers nailed it.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Can I try to stump you guys?   

If I never feel you in my arms again,
If I never feel your tender kiss again,
If I never hear I love you now and then,
Will I never make love to you once again....

Started out this morning feeling so polite
I always thought a fish could not be caught who wouldn't bite,
But you've got some bait a waitin' and I think I might...


You aint got no kind of feelin' inside
I got something that'll sho nuff set your stuff on fire
You refuse to put anything before your pride 
What I got will knock your pride aside..

I'm glad you're home
well, did you really miss me
I guess you did by the look in your eye (look in your eye, look in your eye)
Well lay back and relax while I put the dishes away,

Friday nite and the strip is hot
Sun's gone down and they're out to trot,
Spirit's high and legs look hot
Do you want to get down

----------


## Perianne

> Can I try to stump you guys?   
> 
> If I never feel you in my arms again,
> If I never feel your tender kiss again,
> If I never hear I love you now and then,
> Will I never make love to you once again....
> 
> Started out this morning feeling so polite
> I always thought a fish could not be caught who wouldn't bite,
> ...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

A hippie anthem:


We were so close, there was no room
We bled inside each other's wounds
We all had caught the same disease
And we all sang the songs of peace

----------


## OceanloverOH

> 5 on mine is grateful dead, 'uncle john's band'.
> 
> Yours are too easy.. 
> 1. light my fire, jose feliciano/doors
> 2. clapton, sunshine of your love
> 3.  orbison, pretty woman
> 4. I am the walrus, beatles... koo koo, kichoo  
> 
> [/LEFT]
> ...


Well, I thought I should give you some easy ones.....60s rock can be hard if you aren't immersed in that genre like me.  Don't worry, I'll stump you again!

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Can I try to stump you guys?   
> 
> If I never feel you in my arms again,
> If I never feel your tender kiss again,
> If I never hear I love you now and then,
> Will I never make love to you once again....
> 
> Started out this morning feeling so polite
> I always thought a fish could not be caught who wouldn't bite,
> ...


Jeeeeeeeeeeez, CJ, those are REALLY hard!  I don't even have a guess    :Thinking:

----------


## OceanloverOH

Easy peasy.  Extra points if you can name the artist.
1.  There's somethin' happenin' here
What it is, ain't exactly clear
There's a man with a gun over there
A-tellin' me, I got to beware
Stop, children, what's that sound
Everybody look what's goin' round

A hit for two different artists:
2.  And oh - I'll be there to comfort you,
Build my world of dreams around you,
I'm so glad that I found you
I'll be there with a love that's strong
I'll be your strength, I'll keep holding on -
(Yes I will, yes I will)
Let me fill your heart with joy and laughter
Togetherness, well that's all I'm after

Nowhere in the song does the title appear.......
3. Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy?
Caught in a landslide,
No escape from reality. 
Open your eyes,
Look up to the skies and see,
I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy,
Because I'm easy come, easy go,
Little high, little low,
Anyway the wind blows doesn't really matter to me, to me

----------


## usfan

> Jeeeeeeeeeeez, CJ, those are REALLY hard!  I don't even have a guess



me neither...   :Dontknow:   Is this one song?  They look like country lyrics..

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

1} For What It's Worth

3} The very first proggie rock song I fell in love with after catching it from a Chicago station over my short-wave radio in 1975, Bohemian Rhapsody.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> A hippie anthem:
> 
> 
> We were so close, there was no room
> We bled inside each other's wounds
> We all had caught the same disease
> And we all sang the songs of peace


If it's a hippie anthem then I should know it....but Stuck-in-the-60s Girl has no clue.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> If it's a hippie anthem then I should know it....but Stuck-in-the-60s Girl has no clue.


Hint: It's about her experience at Woodstock.

----------


## OceanloverOH

For What It's Worth is right!  A guess on the artist?

----------


## usfan

> Easy peasy.  Extra points if you can name the artist.
> 1.  There's somethin' happenin' here
> What it is, ain't exactly clear
> There's a man with a gun over there
> A-tellin' me, I got to beware
> Stop, children, what's that sound
> Everybody look what's goin' round
> 
> A hit for two different artists:
> ...


1 buffalo springfield, 'what's that sound'  ?  title eludes me..
2. motown.. brain can't get title or artist..
3. queen, bohemian rhapsody..

too early for trivia.. can't access brain cells.   :Big Grin:

----------


## OceanloverOH

> 1 buffalo springfield, 'what's that sound'  ?  title eludes me..
> 2. motown.. brain can't get title or artist..
> 3. queen, bohemian rhapsody..
> 
> too early for trivia.. can't access brain cells.


 @usfan, you and @Ghost make a great team!  He got the title and you got the artist.  Yay!

----------


## usfan

joni mitchell, perhaps on the woodstock anthem?  I still don't recognize the lyrics.

For what it's worth.. i knew it.  Stephen Stills song, before going to CS&N.

----------


## Perianne

This song was a major worldwide hit, reaching number 1 in multiple countries. 1987 pop music.

_Four wheels scare the cockatoos
From Kintore East to Yuendemu_

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> If it's a hippie anthem then I should know it....but Stuck-in-the-60s Girl has no clue.


OK, here it is:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

OK, since we're doing hippie anthems, here's another one:

We are stardust, we are golden,
We are billion year old carbon,
And we got to get ourselves back to the garden.

----------


## usfan

1. I'll stand up next to a mountain,
knock it down with the edge of my hand.
Pick up the pieces make me an island,
maybe make me a little sand.

2.  i find it very easy to be true,
i find myself alone when each day is true
yes, i'll admit i'm a fool for you,

3. Anytime you want to, you can turn me on to,Anything you you want to, anytime at all.
When I kiss your lips, oo I start to shiver,
Can't control the quivering inside.

4. 3rd boxcar, midnight train,
destination: bangor maine.
old worn out suit & shoes,
i don't pay no union dues..

5. oh, but he watches so sadly,
how can he tell her he loves her?
Yes, he would give his heart gladly,

6. I'm walking down the line,
that divides me somewhere in my mind.
on the borderline of the edge & where i walk alone.


That should be a nice mix of genres.. most are pretty easy, i'm sure.    :Smile:

----------


## usfan

> OK, since we're doing hippie anthems, here's another one:
> 
> We are stardust, we are golden,
> We are billion year old carbon,
> And we got to get ourselves back to the garden.


oh yeah, woodstock, written by joni mitchell, but blasted out by CS&N!

----------


## usfan

> This song was a major worldwide hit, reaching number 1 in multiple countries. 1987 pop music.
> 
> _Four wheels scare the cockatoos
> From Kintore East to Yuendemu_


can you hum a few bars?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 4. 3rd boxcar, midnight train,
> destination: bangor maine.
> old worn out suit & shoes,
> i don't pay no union dues..
> 
> 
> That should be a nice mix of genres.. most are pretty easy, i'm sure.


King of the Road?

----------


## usfan

> King of the Road?


bingo!  Got the artist?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> bingo!  Got the artist?


Ohhhh! shit! it's on the tip of my tongue, but I can't reach it!!

----------


## usfan

> Ohhhh! shit! it's on the tip of my tongue, but I can't reach it!!


I need to get some coffee.. maybe it will help.  Early morning trivia is always tough.. though you central & eastern zone people have been up a while already!

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Can I try to stump you guys?   
> 
> If I never feel you in my arms again,
> If I never feel your tender kiss again,
> If I never hear I love you now and then,
> Will I never make love to you once again.... Toni Braxton, Breath Again
> 
> Started out this morning feeling so polite
> I always thought a fish could not be caught who wouldn't bite,
> ...


I had a theme going on there.    I am not good at this.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> bingo!  Got the artist?


Roger Miller!  *curtsy*

----------


## OceanloverOH

> OK, here it is:


Ohhhh....Melanie.  No wonder I didn't know it.  Her song, I got a brand new pair of roller skates, always made me want to pour bleach in my ears.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Ohhhh....Melanie.  No wonder I didn't know it.  Her song, I got a brand new pair of roller skates, always made me want to pour bleach in my ears.


I kinda like the timbre of her voice, and a pretty impressive singer for an archetypical hippie chick, but more importantly, she was the first female entertainment figure that I developed a MASSIVE crush on when I was 12 [to be supplanted the following year by Cher on the Sonny and Cher Show, with her long, brown serpentine midriff]. Cute as a bug, and with the biggest, most expressive eyes I've ever seen.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> 1. 
> 
> 3. Anytime you want to, you can turn me on to,Anything you you want to, anytime at all.
> When I kiss your lips, oo I start to shiver,
> Can't control the quivering inside.
> 
> That should be a nice mix of genres.. most are pretty easy, i'm sure.


_Groovy Kind of Love_, Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders!  A little trivia, the Mindbenders (without Wayne) were the band that played at the dance at the end of the movie To Sir With Love.   Another useless fact from Ocean!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Were they a Liverpool band?

----------


## Perianne

> This song was a major worldwide hit, reaching number 1 in multiple countries. 1987 pop music.
> 
> _Four wheels scare the cockatoos
> From Kintore East to Yuendemu_





> can you hum a few bars?


It is one of those songs you would recognize by those two lines.  The first time I heard it  I (like millions of others)  loved the song.  Give it a couple of minutes and I bet you will like it, too.  Fan-friggin-tastic song.  Superb music for any genre.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Were they a Liverpool band?


Nope, they were from Manchester, along Herman's Hermits and they Hollies.

----------


## fyrenza

> 1. I'll stand up next to a mountain,
> knock it down with the edge of my hand.
> Pick up the pieces make me an island,
> maybe make me a little sand.
> 
> 2.  i find it very easy to be true,
> i find myself alone when each day is true
> yes, i'll admit i'm a fool for you,
> 
> ...


# 2 ~ "I Walk the Line" by Johnny Cash

# 5 ~ (haven't thought of THIS song in FOREVAH!) ~ "The Girl From Ipanema" by ???  (I don't know! lol)

# 6 ~ "I Walk Alone"  by Green Day

And your THEME was WALKING!

----------

OceanloverOH (12-22-2013),usfan (12-22-2013)

----------


## fyrenza

#1)  I must've dreamed a thousand dreams
Been haunted by a million screams
But I can hear the marching feet
They're moving into the street.

Now did you read the news today
They say the dangers gone away
But I can see the fires still alight
There burning into the night.

#2)  But all that's left is a place dark and lonely
A terraced house in a mean street back of town
Becomes a shrine when I think of you only
Just two up two down

#3)  Winds may blow over the icy sea
I'll take with me the warmth of thee
(the title of the song as lyrics for this line)
A taste much sweeter than wine

And *I* did a "theme!"

----------


## OceanloverOH

I know #2....but the others........ :Dontknow: 

#2.  _No Milk Today_, Herman's Hermits (one of my fave 60 group, BTW)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> # 2 ~ "I Walk the Line" by Johnny Cash
> 
> # 5 ~ (haven't thought of THIS song in FOREVAH!) ~ "The Girl From Ipanema" by ???  (I don't know! lol)
> 
> # 6 ~ "I Walk Alone"  by Green Day
> 
> And your THEME was WALKING!


Dang, you're _good_ at this, @fyrenza!

----------


## Calypso Jones

4.   King of the Road.  Roger Miller

----------


## fyrenza

I'm actually better at the tunes than the lyrics,
but if I can imagine the music?

Yeah.  I love music, too.

----------


## Perianne

> I'm actually better at the tunes than the lyrics,
> but if I can imagine the music?
> 
> Yeah.  I love music, too.


Okay.  What is this song?

La de da da la la de doo da la de do?

----------


## fyrenza

Kiss Him Goodbye?


_Nah!_

Nah, nah, nah
Nah, nah, nah
Hey, hey
Goodbye ...

Could you do some musical notes, so I'd have some snowball's chance in hell of being about to "read" it?

lol

----------

Perianne (12-22-2013)

----------


## usfan

#1 on my list was hendrix.. i can't believe no one got that one.  'voodoo chile'.. a rock classic.

I don't have much computer time, but maybe early i'll chime in with some guesses..  fyr has some tough ones, too..  Good job on the 'girl from ipanema'.. i thought that one might be the toughest... not voodoo chile!      :Geez:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

A psychedelic classic--had to leave out the first two words of the stanza as it's the title:

********** all in my eyes 
Don't know if it's day or night 
You've got me blowin, blowin my mind 
Is it tomorrow or just the end of time?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

In my opinion, one of the greatest songs from the 60s, or ever:

Can you picture what will be
So limitless and free
Desperately in need...of some...stranger's hand
In a...desperate land

Lost in a Roman...wilderness of pain
And all the children are insane
All the children are insane
Waiting for the summer rain, yeah

----------


## Network

Most popular lyrics are weak and shallow, just like the people they mean to appeal to.

----------


## usfan

> I know #2....but the others........
> #2.  _No Milk Today_, Herman's Hermits (one of my fave 60 group, BTW)


Peter noone was my wife's heart throb as a teeny bopper.  We got a chance to see him in concert  ~15 yrs ago.. it was pretty funny, with our (preteen) daughter & her friend acting like groupies.  But he was very gracious, & signed albums, t-shirts, & photos.  It was a small venue, at a casino, & we got to meet him & talk to him after the concert.

----------


## usfan

> A psychedelic classic--had to leave out the first two words of the stanza as it's the title:
> 
> ********** all in my eyes 
> Don't know if it's day or night 
> You've got me blowin, blowin my mind 
> Is it tomorrow or just the end of time?


purple haze.. hendrix

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Most popular lyrics are weak and shallow, just like the people they mean to appeal to.


To be honest, very rarely do I pay any real attention to the lyrics unless they are clever, witty or very poetic.

A band I love is the Japanese sludge/drone metal trio called 'Boris'. They sing in Japanese. No clue what they're singing about, and don't care. The music kicks MAJOR ass, and they could be singing 'Toyota, Honda, Suzuki, Mitsubishi!', and it wouldn't matter a damn to me.

Same with a lot of Norwegian Black Metal, most of which is in Norwegian, and many of these bands seem to go out of their way to just have their lyrics printed in Norwegian, and in old gothic black letter printing, to dissuade you even more. Don't care. Love the music.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> purple haze.. hendrix


Yuppers!

----------


## usfan

> Most popular lyrics are weak and shallow, just like the people they mean to appeal to.


That's why i also listen to the classics.. beethoven's lyrics were deep & meaningful, not like the shallow ones from today..    :Laughing7:

----------

Perianne (12-22-2013)

----------


## Network

In the beginning, brimmed with wind and storm.
A great black wrath of infinite math spat snarling into form

And there was heaven lit up with precious stones
Each one could fall but for the rule of faith and love and stronger thrones

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> In the beginning, brimmed with wind and storm.
> A great black wrath of infinite math spat snarling into form
> 
> And there was heaven lit up with precious stones
> Each one could fall but for the rule of faith and love and stronger thrones


Dude, I listen to CoF, and even I didn't get that one, I had to cheat and google it! Most others sure won't!

----------


## fyrenza

There is trouble in the forest
And the creatures all have fled
As the maples scream 'Oppression!'
And the oaks, just shake their heads

----------


## squidward

70's classic rock

I was born in a welfare state
Ruled by bureaucracy
Controlled by civil servants
And people dressed in grey
Got no privacy, got no liberty
Cos the twentieth century people
Took it all away from me.

----------


## squidward

> There is trouble in the forest
> And the creatures all have fled
> As the maples scream 'Oppression!'
> And the oaks, just shake their heads


 Now there's no more oak oppression, 
For they passed a noble law, 
And the trees are all kept equal 
By hatchet, axe, and saw.

----------


## usfan

> Most popular lyrics are weak and shallow, just like the people they mean to appeal to.





> In the beginning, brimmed with wind and storm.
> A great black wrath of infinite math spat snarling into form
> And there was heaven lit up with precious stones
> Each one could fall but for the rule of faith and love and stronger thrones


Was the second post supposed to illustrate the first?  
 :Laughing7:

----------


## usfan

> There is trouble in the forest
> And the creatures all have fled
> As the maples scream 'Oppression!'
> And the oaks, just shake their heads





> 70's classic rock
> 
> I was born in a welfare state
> Ruled by bureaucracy
> Controlled by civil servants
> And people dressed in grey
> Got no privacy, got no liberty
> Cos the twentieth century people
> Took it all away from me.





> Now there's no more oak oppression, 
> For they passed a noble law, 
> And the trees are all kept equal 
> By hatchet, axe, and saw.



These are some great lyrics.. not very mainstream, i'm sure.  I'm betting that none of these songs were played on the mtv awards..

So, lets's see.. probably not madonna... or springsteen.. or jay z..

----------


## squidward

> These are some great lyrics.. not very mainstream, i'm sure.  I'm betting that none of these songs were played on the mtv awards..
> 
> So, lets's see.. probably not madonna... or springsteen.. or jay z..


no, but one of the bands did get banned form the US by the American Federation of Musicians.

----------

